
Two-Thirds of Americans Think Government Should Do More on Climate - perfunctory
https://www.pewresearch.org/science/2020/06/23/two-thirds-of-americans-think-government-should-do-more-on-climate/
======
raxxorrax
Elephant in the room: If every developing country goes through
industrialization without external help, the planet is massively overpopulated
if you look at resource consumption. To skip a step or tow in the "normal"
development, we would need technology transfer on everything that restricts
greenhouse gases.

We already could use a second planet:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Overshoot_Day](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Overshoot_Day)

I think the guess is a bit pessimistic but the trend is true.

You can argue all day which country is the worst offender, but that doesn't
help. It is certainly not right to place restrictions on developing countries
without help. Additionally to curbing your own output.

